# Mountain Lion at Orem High



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

Did anyone else hear about the cougar at Orem High today? I didn’t see any news coverage about it. And no, I’m not talking about the Brianne Altice sort. A friend’s niece took a video of it right in front of the school.


----------

